# an interesting find



## gus11 (Jan 12, 2010)

so just before i left for a field trip i was shown this water python to see if it was gravid or not. it wasnt but was a nice animal





on my way home i found this unfortunate little lesser black whip








which although looking alive, is dead. i've never really taken posed photos of dead things before but it was so fresh and is nearly unnoticably dead.
finally we headed to my field sites, only to find the river i need to cross to high to safely cross. so we decided to find some snakes for my friend who was volunteering and had some snakes he wanted to see. these included
jungle pythons




and scrub pythons




we also managed to see this lesser sooty owl




and plenty of frogs
litoria xanthomera








and litoria gracilenta, unfortunately their was so much rain that well the frogs were out in force..usually a good thing except i think without exageration we would have seen more than 1500 road killed individuals.








litoria nasuta




the next day there were some skinks my friend wanted to see, crypto litoralis (if thats what it still is) and egernia freri. 
so we headed to picton hill at mission beach to see both of these. 
we quickly found the crypto




then we had someone notice the uni logo and spoke to us about a sea snake washed up on the beach that would make a great museum specimen. so we looked at it and i couldnt decide weather to take it in or see if it would survive upon release. i walked it to the water but it couldnt get the back half of its body under. it had pierce marks from hitting rocks and was heavily gravid so i kept it. i called some friends at the aquarium and they said they would put it in their quaranteen room and get the vet to look at it. once we got it to the aquarium and in a tank it had reduce in size to looking normal and no longer bloated. it still couldnt get fully under the water but was looking better. so now its being cared for and hopefully i'll be able to take it back to be released once it is healthy.
the olive sea snake




Gus


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome pics and thank you for sharing 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 12, 2010)

lucky u finding all those critters,...

the olive sea snake is awesome!!

great pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

some really nice pics there.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 12, 2010)

nice pictures mate


----------



## 152Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

awesome pics!


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Jan 12, 2010)

u live in a damm nice area


----------

